# Caernarfon Castle



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

With those beautiful photos you awakened my interest, Leon!
I was reading some interesting things about this beautiful medieval fortress. Those kind of constructions are really fascinating. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Catching the soul of a country in pictures... kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Why-Why said:


> Loved that one of Lloyd George addressing the Harleys!


LOL! thank you

or like that:


*IN CASE OF EMERGENCY

BREAK GLASS*









​


> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> > With those beautiful photos you awakened my interest, Leon!
> ...


thank you Robert and Silvia, much appreciated!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

I love very much Caernarfon and his impressive castle, very beautiful shots


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you '*GE*' :cheers1:


====================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine update, Leon! kay:

This one especially impressed me: Interesting dogs, and the man looks like a giant. 



Leongname said:


> ​
> .
> .
> .


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

yansa said:


> Very fine update, Leon! kay:
> 
> This one especially impressed me: Interesting dogs, and the man looks like a giant.


thank you Silvia! really giant :lol: you've found a great association 


======================================


















































































































































































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for the flowers, Leon! 
And for the great pictures of the castle! kay:

The barking seagull! :lol:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new photos, Leon!
Besides the beautiful castle, it seems that the whole city is very interesting!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> yansa said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the flowers, Leon!
> ...



*Silvia*, '*diddyD*', *Robert*, thanks a lot!



===========================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice street impressions, Leon! kay:
Love the flag with the red dragon.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A lovely old town, and a lot livelier now than how I remember it from childhood.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful and very lively city with cozy streets.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Silvia, Nicholas, Robert! thank you guys, much appreciated :cheers1:


==============================
























































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Ffestiniog & Welsh Highland Railways*





















































































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really fine updates, Leon, lovely old train! kay:
One of my favourites is the dog looking out or the car window - a great pic! 


(The title of your thread, "Caernarfon Castle" reminds me of a very good
horror story I once read as schoolgirl back in the 1970ies. The title was
"Carnarvons Garden" (or something similar, don't remember the exact writing
of the name), and it was part of a collection of ghost stories - one of them
"Die Turmstube" ("The Chamber in the Tower", or similar, maybe by E. F. Benson?).
I would love to read both stories, Turmstube and Carnarvons Garten, again,
but can't find this special book (stories collection) on internet. Is it possible that you know the exact

title of the "Carnarvons Garden" story, Leon? It was about a dense garden
near a castle where there lived a monster. A man goes into this garden and
is hunted by the beast. ).


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Third class tickets! Back in time… Beautiful city and photos. Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------

